# Before and After



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Before and After


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Different View


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice job, I'm assuming that big storage tank is for a whole house RO system. Only one complaint- that Vfd mounted directly to the floor, dirt and moister can easily enter it there.


Edit- I zoomed in and saw that Vfd Isnt mounted to the floor- but just sitting there waiting to be mounted to the wall



sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Nice job, I'm assuming that big storage tank is for a whole house RO system. Only one complaint- that Vfd mounted directly to the floor, dirt and moister can easily enter it there.
> 
> 
> Edit- I zoomed in and saw that Vfd Isnt mounted to the floor- but just sitting there waiting to be mounted to the wall
> ...


It's a storage tank fed by two well pumps. This was before I installed the control panel for the well tanks before I mounted/wired the VFD controller. Everything ended up mounted at the end.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Nice job, I'm assuming that big storage tank is for a whole house RO system. Only one complaint- that Vfd mounted directly to the floor, dirt and moister can easily enter it there.
> 
> 
> Edit- I zoomed in and saw that Vfd Isnt mounted to the floor- but just sitting there waiting to be mounted to the wall
> ...


Yep!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A large part of what we/I do is water treatment, and pumping systems so I can really appreciate stuff like this.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> A large part of what we/I do is water treatment, and pumping systems so I can really appreciate stuff like this.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Most the work I do is also water systems/treatment.

Unfortunately one week after it was installed the VFD pump had a bad shaft and snapped so I had to change it out the pump for a new one. :furious: But... Things happen!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Most the work I do is also water systems/treatment.
> 
> Unfortunately one week after it was installed the VFD pump had a bad shaft and snapped so I had to change it out the pump for a new one. :furious: But... Things happen!


That sucks. Goulds makes a good product though. When I worked in the irrigation industry we installed goulds irrigators and j+ plus j-pumps all the time. All the pumps we install are goulds.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> That sucks. Goulds makes a good product though. When I worked in the irrigation industry we installed goulds irrigators and j+ plus j-pumps all the time. All the pumps we install are goulds.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yeah, they sent a new one no problem and swapped it out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Gould's is the only pump. Sump pumps, well pumps, sewage pumps. The only brand I will install. Of course I live and work in Gould's hometown.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Goulds makes some damn good Vfd's also .

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

very professional.

how many hours were spent in the mech room??


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

incarnatopnh said:


> Gould's is the only pump. Sump pumps, well pumps, sewage pumps. The only brand I will install. Of course I live and work in Gould's hometown.


Seneca Falls?

I went to the Goulds class there back when I first got in the trade.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

highpoint said:


> very professional.
> 
> how many hours were spent in the mech room??


I believe I had three days there between the demolition, lugging stuff out (not a good location), lugging stuff in, piping, electrical (control panel with two well pumps, electrodes in tank for level control/alarms, and wiring the VFD booster up), starting up, calibrating the VFD (unfortunately they don't run that smooth always out of the box) and so on. I was solo expect for a hand getting the new tank in and the old tank out (which did not fit through door ways and I should post the picture of the inside of it after I cut it up...Yuck).

Since then I've been using pressure transducer for the tank level control rather than electrodes, much less install time and less troubles down the road (one transducer than then 8 electrodes to maintain)


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nice work, looks pro


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Seneca Falls?
> 
> I went to the Goulds class there back when I first got in the trade.



Yes Seneca Falls. Not too many people have a clue as to where Seneca Falls is.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Aww- have u ever installed a goulds pro pack before? If so was it pretty easy to install and program (Vfd)?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Aww- have u ever installed a goulds pro pack before? If so was it pretty easy to install and program (Vfd)?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yes, simple. Basic wiring RYB and Ground into VFD, Pressure transducer is 1/4" NPT just like a standard pressure switch, that wires into the VFD also. The big thing is setting the tank pressure to the correct PSI to match what you set the transducer at or else they can run a little funny. 

I personally prefer the Franklin Electric VFD's for submersible pumps (SubDrive and they also have a package like the Pro Pack). But I have no beef with the Goulds, I just think for the electrical side of it Franklin Electric is top notch, for the pump end of it Goulds takes it. About 5 years ago Goulds and Franklin had a falling out, it was a great combo Goulds Pump with Franklin Motor/Controls.

I always use flat double jacketed submersible pump cable in the well, the early VFD's had a lot of trouble because they are so sensitive to shorts in the wires.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> Yes Seneca Falls. Not too many people have a clue as to where Seneca Falls is.


It's in the better part of NY of course... :laughing:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> It's in the better part of NY of course... :laughing:


Well I'd say its nicer than the city but the city has better jobs. The economy here is almost as bad as Detroit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> Well I'd say its nicer than the city but the city has better jobs. The economy here is almost as bad as Detroit.


Tourists don't go to Detroit.... :laughing:

But they do go to the Finger Lakes Region....


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AWWGH said:


> Yes, simple. Basic wiring RYB and Ground into VFD, Pressure transducer is 1/4" NPT just like a standard pressure switch, that wires into the VFD also. The big thing is setting the tank pressure to the correct PSI to match what you set the transducer at or else they can run a little funny.
> 
> I personally prefer the Franklin Electric VFD's for submersible pumps (SubDrive and they also have a package like the Pro Pack). But I have no beef with the Goulds, I just think for the electrical side of it Franklin Electric is top notch, for the pump end of it Goulds takes it. About 5 years ago Goulds and Franklin had a falling out, it was a great combo Goulds Pump with Franklin Motor/Controls.
> 
> I always use flat double jacketed submersible pump cable in the well, the early VFD's had a lot of trouble because they are so sensitive to shorts in the wires.


Thanks for the info man.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea they all come here for the wine! And I make a good buck off the wineries!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

incarnatopnh said:


> Yea they all come here for the wine! And I make a good buck off the wineries!


I went there for a Tournament on Cayuga Lake... :thumbup:


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I went there for a Tournament on Cayuga Lake... :thumbup:


Some of the best bass fishing anywhere!


----------

